# Rana (γένος βατράχων)



## stathis (May 26, 2015)

Ένα από τα γένη των βατράχων (λεπτομέρειες εδώ).
Πώς λέγεται στα ελληνικά;


----------



## Alexandra (May 26, 2015)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι στα ελληνικά αποδίδεται με τη λέξη βάτραχος, από τα ισπανικά. Π.χ. rana dalmatina, δαλματικός βάτραχος. Στο ίδιο λινκ, rana ridibunda, λιμνοβάτραχος. Rana graeca, ελληνικός βάτραχος.


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2015)

...
Rana ή σπανίως _*ράνη*_, της οικογένειας των _ρανιδών_.

Μια εποχή είχα βάζα ολόκληρα στο ψυγείο προς ανατομή και μελέτη περιεχομένων στομάχου, _Rana graeca_ και _Rana ridibunda_.


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2015)

Από το βιβλίο _Αμφίβια και ερπετά της Ελλάδας_ των Παν. Παφίλη & Στρ. Δ. Βαλάκου:Οικογένεια Ranidae = Κοινοί βάτραχοι
Γένος Rana = Καφέ βάτραχοι
Rana catesbeiana = βουβαλοβάτραχος
Rana dalmatina = πηδοβάτραχος
Rana graeca = γραικοβάτραχος
Rana temporaria = βουνοβάτραχος​


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2015)

Πώς την έχει τη _Rana_ το κείμενό σου;


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Από το βιβλίο _Αμφίβια και ερπετά της Ελλάδας_ των Παν. Παφίλη & Στρ. Δ. Βαλάκου: ...



Ήταν και ο Βαλάκος στην ελληνική αποστολή στο 6ο Συνέδριο της Ευρωπαϊκής Εταιρείας Ερπετολογίας στη Βουδαπέστη το 1991, όπου παρουσιάσαμε τη μελέτη. 

Στάθη, αν δεν απαιτείται το επιστημονικό, τότε είναι οι (_κοινοί) βάτραχοι_.


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Από το βιβλίο _Αμφίβια και ερπετά της Ελλάδας_ των Παν. Παφίλη & Στρ. Δ. Βαλάκου:...
> Rana catesbeiana = βουβαλοβάτραχος
> ...​



Bullfrog Blues (William Harris) - Canned Heat






Well did you ever wake up
with them bullfrogs on your mind?
You gonna wake up laughing,
Laughing just to keep from crying


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 27, 2015)

daeman said:


> αν δεν απαιτείται το επιστημονικό, τότε είναι οι (_κοινοί) βάτραχοι_.


Αυτό.


----------



## stathis (May 27, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ όλους και όλες για το χρόνο σας!
Ψάχνω το (επιστημονικό προφανώς) όνομα του γένους. Οι Ranidae είναι *μία* από τις οικογένειες των βατράχων. Το Rana είναι *ένα* από τα δεκάδες γένη των Ranidae.
Η φράση στο κείμενό μου είναι η εξής:
The Levant water frog, formerly belonging to the genus *Rana*, is a southern European species of frog.



Zazula said:


> Από το βιβλίο _Αμφίβια και ερπετά της Ελλάδας_ των Παν. Παφίλη & Στρ. Δ. Βαλάκου:Οικογένεια Ranidae = Κοινοί βάτραχοι
> Γένος Rana = Καφέ βάτραχοι​


Κατά τη γνώμη μου, αυτά είναι περισσότερο περιγραφικές αποδόσεις παρά επιστημονικές ονομασίες (σύμφωνα με τη Wikipedia, η οικογένεια Ranidae είναι οι "true frogs", ενώ το γένος Rana είναι "commonly known as the pond frog or brown frog").



daeman said:


> Rana ή σπανίως _*ράνη*_


Πολύ θα ήθελα να το χρησιμοποιήσω το _ράνη_, αλλά unus testis, nullus testis...



daeman said:


> της οικογένειας των _ρανιδ*ώ*ν_.


Btw, επειδή στο κείμενό μου έχω διάφορα ονόματα οικογενειών του τύπου Ρανίδες, Λαμνίδες κ.ο.κ., η γενική πληθυντικού τονίζεται όντως στη λήγουσα;


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2015)

stathis said:


> ...
> Η φράση στο κείμενό μου είναι η εξής:
> The Levant water frog, formerly belonging to the genus *Rana*, is a southern European species of frog.
> ...
> Πολύ θα ήθελα να το χρησιμοποιήσω το _ράνη_, αλλά unus testis, nullus testis...



Τότε είναι μονόδρομος, όπως στο βιβλίο που παραθέτει ο Ζάζουλας στο #4: ...που προηγουμένως ανήκε στο γένος Rana...



stathis said:


> Btw, επειδή στο κείμενό μου έχω διάφορα ονόματα οικογενειών του τύπου Ρανίδες, Λαμνίδες κ.ο.κ., η γενική πληθυντικού τονίζεται όντως στη λήγουσα;



Ναι, π.χ. καρχαρινίδες => καρχαρινιδών, ρινιοδοντίδες => ρινιοδοντιδών, κετορινίδες => κετορινιδών, δαλατιίδες => δαλατιιδών, ισουρίδες => ισουριδών, λαμνίδες => λαμνιδών, στη Δομή. 

Ή για τους ρανίδες:

ίξαλος ο (ουσιαστικό) (ζωολ.) βάτραχος που ανήκει στην οικογένεια των ρανιδών και ζει σε χώρες της Άπω Ανατολής.

βατραχοπόδαρα: το οπίσθιο τμήμα του χωρισμένου εγκαρσίως πίσω από τα εμπρόσθια μέλη σώματος, μετά τον εκσπλαχνισμό και την εκδορά, του είδους Rana (οικογένεια Ρανιδών)
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/sides...GML+TC+P5-TC1-COD-2000-0179+0+DOC+WORD+V0//EL


Ακόμη και να μην ακολουθούσαν οι ονομασίες των οικογενειών το κλιτικό πρότυπο των αρσενικών σε -ίδης (βλ. _ανθρωπίδες_), ειδικά στους _ρανίδες _έχουμε και τη _ρανίδα_ που δίνει γεν. πληθ. _ρανίδων_, οπότε πάλι στη λήγουσα θα τονίζαμε.

Στάλα τη στάλα το νερό, το μάρμαρο τρυπά το
Κι ό,τι μπορεί ο καθαείς λέγει και μολογά το


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2015)

stathis said:


> Η φράση στο κείμενό μου είναι η εξής:
> The Levant water frog, formerly belonging to the genus *Rana*, is a southern European species of frog.



Σ' αυτή την πρόταση, η ράνα είναι το πρόβλημά σου; Τον Pelophylax πώς θα τον πεις; Νεροβάτραχο του Λεβάντε;

Εγώ πάντως το παραπάνω θα το έλεγα:
Ο νεροβάτραχος _Pelophylax bedriagae_, που μέχρι πρόσφατα ανήκε στους γνήσιους βατράχους (γένος _Rana_), είναι είδος της νότιας Ευρώπης.




stathis said:


> Btw, επειδή στο κείμενό μου έχω διάφορα ονόματα οικογενειών του τύπου Ρανίδες, Λαμνίδες κ.ο.κ., η γενική πληθυντικού τονίζεται όντως στη λήγουσα;



Όλα αυτά στην αρχαία/καθαρεύουσα ανήκαν στα πρωτόκλιτα. Μάλιστα, οι Ranidae ήταν οι βατραχίδαι. Τα τριτόκλιτα στην ονομαστική του πληθυντικού τελειώνανε σε -ες. Τα τριτόκλιτα είχαν και έχουν γενική παροξύτονη, π.χ. των κατσαρίδων. Τα πρωτόκλιτα τονίζονταν στη λήγουσα, των _*βατραχιδών*_.

Αν λοιπόν δεν κάνω λάθος, όπως είχαμε ο Ατρείδης / οι Ατρείδαι, των Ατρειδών, έτσι είναι και οι βατραχίδαι / των βατραχιδών. Όπως ο επιβάτης / οι επιβάτες, των επιβατών, έτσι και οι βατραχίδες, των βατραχιδών και οι ρανίδες, των ρανιδών. Αλλά οι αρσενικές, όχι οι θηλυκές.


----------

